# OPI Plum Full Of Cheer



## bandit04 (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't find this polish on the internet, one on E Bay for 18.00, can't spend that much.  Had this polish and took it back to ULTA, now I changed my mind and want it back!!  Does anyone know of any dupes to this polish I can buy?  Or where else to look to buy it cheaper?  Appreciate any help you can give me.  Thanks.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 8, 2011)

Might not be dupes, but you could try Zoya Valerie or Yasmeen!


----------



## bandit04 (Feb 9, 2011)

How about Zoya Sloane also?  Out of the three, Valerie, Yasmeen, and Sloane, which do you think best matches Plum Full of Cheer?  They do look pretty close to it.  You are so very kind and helpful to help me out with this.  You must be great with your polishes to come up with such a match so fast.  Pls let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 9, 2011)

Out of those three, I would have to say Sloane is the closest to PFOC, as they both lean brown. Yasmeen definitely leans more purple, and Valerie has more glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck, hope that helps!

PS: You can order "color spoons" from Zoya for 50 cents each, and they are basically just a swatch of the polish on a plastic nail/spoon. That way you can try the color without having to buy a polish "blindly" only to find out it's not the one you wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bandit04 (Feb 15, 2011)

There's 3 listings on the internet now starting at $17.00.  Do you think if I wait till later on in the year I might be able to get it cheaper than this?  With all the effort I am putting into this, and the one shade at ULTA I tried to match it, I might as well buy the original thing.  Thanks.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 15, 2011)

With it being a limited edition shade, odds are the price will only go up the longer you wait ^^;


----------



## bandit04 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much.  I finally broke down and bought one off of E-Bay.  I felt why try to buy all these dupes?  Thank you so much for your help, that was very kind of you.  P.S.  There was 3 listings on E-Bay, and after I bought one, it was down to 1 lisitng, so I think you are right about the price will just keep going up.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 19, 2011)

No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Enjoy your polish! And post pics of it when you get it!


----------



## bandit04 (Feb 24, 2011)

I got the polish on Tuesday!!  It is beautiful!!  Just like I remembered it.  I don't know how to post photos on the internet, and I don't have a camera on my cell phone, and I don't have a digital camera either.  Oh Well!!  Now I have to find another nail polish I crave and start looking for it!!  Thank you so much.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 24, 2011)

Yay! Success! Enjoy your new polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

